

Dutch Astronaut Tweets Photos From International Space Station - jnazario
http://www.gadling.com/2012/04/15/dutch-astronaut-tweets-photos-from-international-space-station/

======
Produce
The last image is mind-blowing, never seen anything like it! A few more which
caught my eye:

[http://www.flickr.com/photos/astro_andre/6928093758/in/photo...](http://www.flickr.com/photos/astro_andre/6928093758/in/photostream/)

[http://www.flickr.com/photos/astro_andre/6890185644/in/photo...](http://www.flickr.com/photos/astro_andre/6890185644/in/photostream/)

[http://www.flickr.com/photos/astro_andre/6859089586/in/photo...](http://www.flickr.com/photos/astro_andre/6859089586/in/photostream/)

[http://www.flickr.com/photos/astro_andre/6970353311/in/photo...](http://www.flickr.com/photos/astro_andre/6970353311/in/photostream/)

------
terhechte
Do they have wireless there, or how does it work? My assumption is that he
probably can send them to NASA control and they forward it, but since the
article claims that he tweets himself, they obviously seem to have internet
access up there.

~~~
zorbo
> HOUSTON -- Astronauts aboard the International Space Station received a
> special software upgrade this week - personal access to the Internet and the
> World Wide Web via the ultimate wireless connection.

\--
[http://www.nasa.gov/home/hqnews/2010/jan/HQ_M10-011_Hawaii22...](http://www.nasa.gov/home/hqnews/2010/jan/HQ_M10-011_Hawaii221169.html)

~~~
terhechte
Cool thanks. That's really interesting.

------
JimmyL
Pictures like this often remind me of Don Petit's writeup
([http://blogs.airspacemag.com/pettit/2012/02/earth-
photograph...](http://blogs.airspacemag.com/pettit/2012/02/earth-photography-
it%E2%80%99s-harder-than-it-looks/)) about how taking photos from space is
much harder than you think it is.

------
warpspeed
Simply amazing. Let's hope space tourism picks up quickly (and comes down in
price)!

